# Router Suggestions



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

The router I have from my telephone company that supplies my internet is A/G.
I also have one of those GoFlex Desk usb 2 TB hard drive where I am storing my movies.

My goals:
I would like to do is be able to stream those movies to any of my computers and eventually the TV.
I would get another hardrive that would connect into the router to share photos/music and even a printer. I seen a few drives that would allow this (Segate GoFlex Net/GoFlex Home)

What router do you use/what would you suggest.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

There are many routers that will work well for you. I have had good luck with Netgear and D-Link.

For network hard drives, I prefer the Western Digital My Book Live drives:

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/network/networkstorage/

I have several 2TB and 3TB and they work well. 

You may want to check out Seagate reviews on Amazon and Newegg before buying one. Many folks have had early failures on Seagate drives - me included. They have a good warranty, but what you get is a refurb drive as replacement. Plus, you are 2-3 weeks without the drive.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I will second the WD Live and most of Netgears routers/switches.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215 great router....

as for streaming Ive used a WD live for a while now and it doesn't play all formats so do your homework.... Im trying to setup a new AppleTV with XBMC .....


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

RTS100x5;529552
as for streaming Ive used a WD live for a while now and it doesn't play all formats so do your homework.... Im trying to setup a new AppleTV with XBMC .....[/QUOTE said:


> The Netgear Neo TV 550 does a better job playing the formats that the WD Live won't, but does not have the online applications like Netflix, Hulu, etc. But it does handle DTS-MA just fine. It is being discontinued by Netgear, so there won't be firmware updates, but it is just fine as it is now, at least for me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Netgear-NTV55...UTF8&qid=1339925611&sr=8-1&keywords=neotv+550


----------

